# Ryobi RE600 base mounting holes



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys
I've blown the dust off my Ryobi RE600 and want to mount it in my new router table but to make a new insert I need the original base to drill the mounting hole locations. The original base is missing and only God knows where that is and he's not talking. Does any one on the list have those mounting holes measured out? If so I'd sure appreciate a copy of those measurements so I can make some jigs and the table insert. Thanks in advance.

Dave W.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Dave. It sounds like you have the BT3000 saw. Do you have the jig saw plate? You could use that for measurement. then make a center hole on the plate for your router. Drill a 1/4 in. hole, and put a 1/4 in. straight drill bit in the router. Then you can center the router, and mark the holes.


----------



## The Illustrator (Feb 25, 2009)

bimityedye said:


> Hi Guys
> I've blown the dust off my Ryobi RE600 and want to mount it in my new router table but to make a new insert I need the original base to drill the mounting hole locations. The original base is missing and only God knows where that is and he's not talking. Does any one on the list have those mounting holes measured out? If so I'd sure appreciate a copy of those measurements so I can make some jigs and the table insert. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dave W.


Hey Dave I just got me a Ryobi R163, I'm not sure if the base is the same but I can take a picture to scale of it and post it on this thread if it will help. also check out this site (well it will not let me post the UL because I don't have ten post yet, so let try it like this. I will type the address with out the www in front and no .com in the back, lol >> ereplacementparts << so just put your w's in front and your .com in the back, lol . once your on the site type in your model and it will bring up the schematic's of your router, I hope this helps ou out Dave.


----------



## Bill Canter (Feb 19, 2009)

Dave

i have a Re-600 plunge and have the original plate for it...it about 9 years old. If you think that might be the right one i can make a scan of it and send it too you. it would show you the hole alignment. How do i get it too you,,without posting my email address in the open forum?

If that works my question back to you is where did you get the base? Buy a blank and plan to drill it ? What brand did you buy as it is a heavy router? I plan to table mount mine in near future. Bill


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

*Ryobi RE600 table mounting holes*

Hi Guys
I'm in the process of designing and building a new router table with my Ryobi RE600 as the main attraction. Bill, you are RIGHT that thing is a heavy monster, over 16 lbs. Anyway I liked Incra Jig's idea of using a 3/8" aluminum plate as an insert for the table top so I plan on using it. As I said in my original post, the original black plastic base that came with my router is... well, gone! In the exploded parts list I found on the internet, the mounting screws for the original base plate are NOT those to be used for mounting to a table insert. The screw size for the baseplate mounting screws is metric M5 about 12mm in length and fit into holes that are blind ended, but the size for the holes to be used for table mounting is M8 with a thread of 1.25 and these holes go all the way through the base. Since these holes are NOT spaced logically in the base I have to find some way to measure them precisely (sp?). One way I thought of was to have 4 M8-1.25 screws machined with points on the end and screw them in from the top of the base (the base comes off very easily) and using another pointed screw in the router collet, maker impressions in the aluminum blank. That would give me a center hole and four mounting hole locations for drilling, and measuring would'nt even be necessary. What do ya' think? The aluminum plate is a must in any case for this heavy router. I did have some sag problems with my last router table (particle board with plastic insert).


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dave,

I may be way off base (no pun intended), how about taping a blank sheet of paper real tight to the base and trace with a pencil. Then transfer to a scrap piece of thin plywood to make sure you have the correct size.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Dave,

I have an RE600 complete with the base, etc. and I am willing to take measurements for you, but the idea of using pointed bolts will likely do as good or better job of marking the correct hole locations. Put them in place and carefully position the router over the plate, then tap each bolt location with a dead blow hammer to make the marks.

Another possibility to consider is to get yourself a set of transfer punches. They are relatively cheap, highly useful, and readily available from Harbor Freight and other tool suppliers. They are an assortment of rods of incrementing diameters with points on them. To use them you find the one that fits in the hole that you want to transfer and then use it like a center punch to mark the sheet below the hole for drilling. Once you have the mounting holes and the router can be mounted, a 1/4 shank center drill chucked in the router collet can easily mark the exact center of the bit location. Waiting to mark this hole after mounting the router will eliminate any location errors in the mounting holes from affecting the accuracy of the center hole location.

Charley


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Using pointed screws to mark the holes is a good choice. I won't use a hammer though to mark them. Put some lipstick, (a color of contrast to be seen easily), on the ends of the screws.

I do think that Barry99 has given you the best option to use.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

bimityedye said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm in the process of designing and building a new router table with my Ryobi RE600 as the main attraction. Bill, you are RIGHT that thing is a heavy monster, over 16 lbs. Anyway I liked Incra Jig's idea of using a 3/8" aluminum plate as an insert for the table top so I plan on using it. As I said in my original post, the original black plastic base that came with my router is... well, gone! In the exploded parts list I found on the internet, the mounting screws for the original base plate are NOT those to be used for mounting to a table insert. The screw size for the baseplate mounting screws is metric M5 about 12mm in length and fit into holes that are blind ended, but the size for the holes to be used for table mounting is M8 with a thread of 1.25 and these holes go all the way through the base. Since these holes are NOT spaced logically in the base I have to find some way to measure them precisely (sp?). One way I thought of was to have 4 M8-1.25 screws machined with points on the end and screw them in from the top of the base (the base comes off very easily) and using another pointed screw in the router collet, maker impressions in the aluminum blank. That would give me a center hole and four mounting hole locations for drilling, and measuring would'nt even be necessary. What do ya' think? The aluminum plate is a must in any case for this heavy router. I did have some sag problems with my last router table (particle board with plastic insert).


Yes use a blank bar in the collet to line up with a hole in the plate. Then machine a pin point on the screws and insert them into the holes to just protrude. A light tap on the screw head will mark the hole centre. You could also use mark out paste or dye to scratch the centre point of the screw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

Just to add to the other post 

It's very easy job to make your own mounting plate 


Select you plate stock, like some 1/4" thick plastic,,cut it into a (9" x 12" or 11" x 11" ) draw a line from corner to corner, this will give you a center point , take it to the drill press and drill a 1/8" hole in the center and then drill it out to 1/4",,besure to clamp it to the table top.

Once you have the 1/4" in place,,fine some extra screws the same size as the mounting screws,,clip the heads off the screws and chuck them up in your battery power drill,, grind them all to a sharp point and then screw them in the router base with the sharp points sticking out,then chuck up the 1/4" drill you use to drill the center hole,, then put the router on top of the plate and with a hammer tap the router base ,this will give you a place to drill the mounting holes out, start with a 1/8" then drill it out to the right size hole and counter sink the holes..
Once you have that done chuck up a hole saw or a forester bit 2 1/4" hole size..,if you don't have a hole saw that size use the 1/4" drill bit to line it up on the drill press and then drill the 2 1/4" ,besure to clamp it in place b/4 you start..

Then you have a mounting plate that with fit your router ...

======





bimityedye said:


> Hi Guys
> I've blown the dust off my Ryobi RE600 and want to mount it in my new router table but to make a new insert I need the original base to drill the mounting hole locations. The original base is missing and only God knows where that is and he's not talking. Does any one on the list have those mounting holes measured out? If so I'd sure appreciate a copy of those measurements so I can make some jigs and the table insert. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dave W.


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

Well Guys,
Taking everybody comments in mind I decided I could do this myself and forget the machinist guy. I bought 4 M8-1.25 hex head screws about 2 inches long from Lowes. I chucked them up in my drillpress and, using a hacksaw, cut the heads off the screw. Then I grabbed the nearest file, wrong type file but nearby, and with the drill press running I used the file to grind a point on theend of the screw. Quite easy actually!
Then I epoxied wome wing nuts of the other end and VIOLA!. A set marking points for the mounting holes of my RE600. WOOHOO!

Dave W.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

One of my favorite sayings "There's more than one way to skin a cat". Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

*Ryobi RE600- mounting plate*

Well Gents 
my regard for this group has been improved by all the willing help that came my way on this thread. The next part shall commence. What would be the procedure for dealing with the guide bushing issue? I want to keep my ability to run big bits, but I don;t want to be shut out from using the PC sized bushings. Whatta' ya' say?

Dave W.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have not tacked bushings yet, but suggest starting a new thread titled Bushing help etc.


----------



## parkerdude (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Dave,

I have a .pdf file of the Ryobi RE-600 base plate. I got it from "Router Technologies" website, they make the Router Raizer and had a .pdf template for download. I can't find the link now but I did download it and still have it. If you'd like I can try to e-mail it, but I've never done that before. Let me know.


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

*Ryobi RE-600 base plate*



parkerdude said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have a .pdf file of the Ryobi RE-600 base plate. I got it from "Router Technologies" website, they make the Router Raizer and had a .pdf template for download. I can't find the link now but I did download it and still have it. If you'd like I can try to e-mail it, but I've never done that before. Let me know.


Thanks for lookin' for me. I happened onto that page in my wanderings as well. Just what I needed. I measured it up and stored it in my CADD program. Now whenever I design a fixture I do it on then CADD and call up that base. Isn't technology ahhh . . .Anyway I print it out on my printer or plotter at 100%, adhesive art spray on the back and onto my sheet material and -viola-all my holes and measured out and cut lines visualized.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Barry99 said:


> One of my favorite sayings "There's more than one way to skin a cat". Glad it worked out for you.


Haven't found one the cat was very happy with though!!!:lol:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Parkerdude,

It would be helpful for others if you were to post the PDF in the "Router Reference" forum. 

Jim


----------



## parkerdude (Aug 16, 2008)

*Ryobi RE-600 mounting base template*



BigJimAK said:


> Parkerdude,
> 
> It would be helpful for others if you were to post the PDF in the "Router Reference" forum.
> 
> Jim


Thanks BigJimAK, I'll do it!


----------



## uhmgawa (Nov 5, 2014)

*RE-600 router mounting hole pitch..*



bimityedye said:


> Well Guys,
> Taking everybody comments in mind I decided I could do this myself and forget the machinist guy. I bought 4 M8-1.25 hex head screws..


[I know, ancient post but the point above caught my eye.]

Did you re-tap the table mounting holes? If not perhaps there was a manufacturing change during the production life.

The factory holes in my RE-600 base are M7-1.0 which is an oddball diameter and finding a flat head screw in that size was impossible when I tried to do so years ago. The only fastner I could find in that pitch was rather a hex head bolt. So I'd turned the head neck to a 90* cone, and slotted the flat to accept a screwdriver blade. Still an underwhelming result.

Recently I picked up a second RE-600 from Ebay which had an aftermarket base mounted via the larger router mounting 4x holes. Instead of finding M7 screws, it appears a former owner jammed SAE 5/16" screws into the holes -- or maybe tried re-tapping dry as the galling was severe. So those could have started life as either M7 or M8 threads although I suspect the former.

Just curious of other's experiences with the large threaded mounting holes in this router. I've since ordered M6 threaded steel inserts and will drill out the current mess and press them in. Unsure why the router wasn't factory tapped for the ubiquitous M6 thread other than as an accessory "sales tool". The yield strength for a single M6 low carbon steel bolt is over 1600LBS.

Note the base (vs. router) mounting holes are M4-0.7. The stock phenolic base is attached via four 12mm flat head screws.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

My RE600 went to my son in law years ago, so I don't have it any more. He also got the BT-3000 from me to go with the router and mounting.

Charley


----------

